# Captured WW2 German Aircraft



## v2 (Sep 17, 2007)

Airshow at the late stages of the war showcases captured German and Japanese aircraft:
http://one.revver.com/watch/398690/flv/affiliate/114857


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 17, 2007)

Interesting. Thanks for the post


----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2007)

I can't get to see this, my company's "Websense" program won't let me.
But, I grew up near Glenn L. Martin aircraft company, and I remember in
1944 they were testing three German aircraft against US aircraft. I saw
a bf109 and a fw190. I never did find out what the other plane was.
These three aircraft were traveling around the US (with escorts) for
different manufacturers to "play with". Wish I'd had a camera....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2007)

Very interesting. 

Shame you didn't have a camera Charles!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 17, 2007)

Was that a Ju290 at the end?!?! Wow I hope they didn't scrap that baby and its just crated up someplace. Never have seen a color video of that bird. Beauty!


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 17, 2007)

thats a unique look. I hope all those specimens survive today.


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 17, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Was that a Ju290 at the end?!?! Wow I hope they didn't scrap that baby and its just crated up someplace. Never have seen a color video of that bird. Beauty!



as a model:

Junkers Ju 290 by Osvaldo Viggiani (Revell 1/72)


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well the Alles Kaputt was more famous than I thought!


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, good find. I wonder how it felt to climb into a rocket-powered bomb.


----------



## ChrisMAg2 (Sep 19, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Was that a Ju290 at the end?!?! Wow I hope they didn't scrap that baby and its just crated up someplace. Never have seen a color video of that bird. Beauty!



Unfortunaly it was scrapped some years later. It is of interesst that this Ju 290 A-4 was actually *flown* to the states, unlike most other captured planes which were shipped.


----------

